# Best V4M Fish Finder



## Hoffy (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Guys 'n Gals

So, the cheese and kisses sez I can choose a fish finder for the yak for xmas!

On first look, this is a jungle. Can I please canvass some feedback on your opinion of best value-for-money brand and model, and supplier. Mainly needed for outside (off Coogee, Sydney Harbour, Botany Bay)

Hoffy

P.S. Are the kingies back yet?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The lowrances are a lot of sounder for the money right now. What's your budget? I have the elite 5x dsi on my boat and a Garmin 300c on the yak and I love them both. Both were bought from the states which significantly reduces the prices. Hummingbirds have always seemed overpriced to me.


----------

